# Dating in the Age of Covid



## Heidi Zullo (Dec 17, 2020)

With social distancing practices being implemented to avoid transmission of the virus, it is challenging to meet someone, let alone connect on that deeper level necessary to form a relationship. For people who are single during Covid-19, loneliness and isolation may seem even more acute. Covid-19 has taken online dating to an all-time high, since people have less opportunity to meet the old-fashioned way, could this be a good thing?


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello, just following up on this…


----------



## stackescape (Dec 28, 2020)

some people joined dating apps just to have interaction with other people because they are lonely.


----------



## stackescape (Jan 4, 2021)

I agree with you, people are looking for ways to connect with others. I myself joined and participated in Facebook groups about topics I am interested in.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Jan 20, 2021)

AwayFey said:


> Online dating is already available even before the pandemic happened, maybe a lot of people use it now because they are bored at home. I haven't tried using dating apps, have you?



haven't tried it either, never crossed my mind to try. I feel that dating apps are not safe.


----------



## Margaret1994 (Jun 1, 2021)

I think the best way to meet on this time is come to somebody's house and order some food. But dating apps is not so good for this, there are a lot of swindles there. Good way is to begin conversation with your old friends or smthg else, but don`t write ex)


----------



## jimmyfinn (Dec 5, 2021)

stackescape said:


> I agree with you, people are looking for ways to connect with others. I myself joined and participated in Facebook groups about topics I am interested in.




Afteri read this article How to Track Secret Conversations on Facebook I decided to stop using Facebook. I do not like when someone wants to receive my data. So I choose the meeting offline. It is even more romantic to date during pandemics and lockdowns.


----------



## solseven (Dec 27, 2021)

I think the best way right now is to meet up at home and have a glass of wine and talk, maybe it's a good idea


----------



## annag38.nyc (Dec 28, 2021)

It's a so-so situation since it still depends on someone's preference. But the best way to know someone is still being able to meet them personally and get to know them at a deeper level.


----------



## Thentor (Mar 1, 2022)

Be yourself. Everyone has their own unique personality and quirks. Don't worry about trying to change who you are to impress others. Just be yourself and you'll attract the right kind of people into your life.


----------



## janellerowie (Mar 7, 2022)

Margaret1994 said:


> I think the best way to meet on this time is come to somebody's house and order some food. But dating apps is not so good for this, there are a lot of swindles there. Good way is to begin conversation with your old friends or smthg else, but don`t write ex)



I like how I saw this right after watching the Tinder Swindler on Netflix hahaah


----------

